# Great deal on ePay



## That bike guy (Jan 1, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122289569480 


 This should sale


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2017)

That's tempting.


----------



## Lynn43506 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## jkent (Jan 2, 2017)

How is it a great deal? It's a starting bid, Not a Buy It Now price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Even at the starting price I would question whether this was a good deal or not. The bike looks too far gone to preserve as original so that leaves you with doing a restoration. If you can do the paint yourself it'll save ya a chunk but chrome, cad, seat, pedals, grips, tubes/tires/spokes, etc... are going to take this one over the money in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Jan 2, 2017)

Agree.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't see a great deal either!!!


----------



## That bike guy (Jan 2, 2017)

Sound like people jockeying and down playing for the score. Think we all know that bone stock unmolested twin bar is extremely rare these days to find in any condition. I wouldn't be surprised if that gothic guard could pull in half of that starting bid.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 2, 2017)

buy it!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2017)

That bike guy said:


> Sound like people jockeying and down playing for the score. Think we all know that bone stock unmolested twin bar is extremely rare these days to find in any condition. I wouldn't be surprised if that gothic guard could pull in half of that starting bid.




Not me I was just posting my observations.


----------



## jkent (Jan 2, 2017)

Not even interested in it to be honest. If the bike could be bought for starting bid is one thing but I wouldn't call it a good deal until it's sold.
And that is just my observation. 
Jkent


----------



## That bike guy (Jan 5, 2017)

1300 not that bad. Was thinking it was going to go cheaper. Kinda why I posted this. The seller is also a caber the bike was posted here also trade and sell.


----------



## spoker (Jan 5, 2017)

unless there new in the box,all high end bikes should be restored,never seen an original that was nicer than a resto


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2017)

Lynn43506 said:


> View attachment 403922




Curious, are you happy with the final sell price?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Even at the starting price I would question whether this was a good deal or not. The bike looks too far gone to preserve as original so that leaves you with doing a restoration. If you can do the paint yourself it'll save ya a chunk but chrome, cad, seat, pedals, grips, tubes/tires/spokes, etc... are going to take this one over the money in my book. V/r Shawn




There's no such thing as "too far gone to preserve as original", as long as its not left outside to the elements the deterioration will be halted. Some of us are perfectly content to collect rusty relics and not do a f*(*ing thing to them.  No one is going to force your hand and make shell out a bunch of cash to "restroy" another nice survivior. I think this bike looks pretty sweet as it is and it might even clean up if you wanted to put the time into it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 5, 2017)

spoker said:


> unless there new in the box,all high end bikes should be restored,never seen an original that was nicer than a resto



Wow, I couldn't disagree more! What bikes are you looking at?  I've never seen a restoration that was nicer than a reasonably well preserved original. 99% of them are so amateurish or overdone that they've lost every trace of authenticity.  .


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 5, 2017)

spoker said:


> unless there new in the box,all high end bikes should be restored,never seen an original that was nicer than a resto



Seriously?
If there was a dislike button on here, you could challenge for my title belt with that one...
Chris


----------



## That bike guy (Jan 6, 2017)

Where is the line to restore or leave alone?That would be a great thread. Talk about getting heated. My line would be 4 on a condition scale of 10. Rust and wear has a story. And  another thread would be how original does a bike need to be before you lose value on a restore. Burning down the house! Hahaha! I know not the right section for this! That og twin was a cool bike and I wanted people to see it. That's all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> There's no such thing as "too far gone to preserve as original", as long as its not left outside to the elements the deterioration will be halted. Some of us are perfectly content to collect rusty relics and not do a f*(*ing thing to them.  No one is going to force your hand and make shell out a bunch of cash to "restroy" another nice survivior. I think this bike looks pretty sweet as it is and it might even clean up if you wanted to put the time into it.





I was just offering my observations. So bikes that have been parted together or have fenders rusted in two are not too far gone to restore? There are times when a restoration is called for in my book. Generally this is only on high end bikes due to the cost of a proper restoration. I get it that some folks have no place for restored bikes. Personally I prefer a nice original over a restored bike but with some bikes it just isn't possible. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2017)

looks like there is mostly 2 groups,those in it for a hobby and those init for the money,everyone has thier opinion,mine is just a better one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2017)

spoker said:


> looks like there is mostly 2 groups,those in it for a hobby and those init for the money,everyone has thier opinion,mine is just a better one!




From this thread the two groups would be original vs. restore. Not sure where you get the money thing from?


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2017)

99 percent of the time ppl say restoring a bike reduces value,if that is the ultimste deciding factor,the person is not in it for the hobby,no one would restore anything that is pristine,i gor real tired of ppl dragging pos cars to a points meet just cause they were original,i see a lot of that in the bike world,i really enjoy a Hatcher or Bob cycles,resto,to name a few,this disscusion has no finite end


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 6, 2017)

spoker said:


> ,this disscusion has no finite end



That's not true either, eventually the sun will swallow the earth and wipe out all of humanity and then the conversation will be over.  Unless of course we find a way to escape this rock before it's wiped out and we bring some old bikes with us...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2017)

some folks just gotta have shiny


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 6, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> That's not true either, eventually the sun will swallow the earth and wipe out all of humanity and then the conversation will be over.  Unless of course we find a way to escape this rock before it's wiped out and we bring some old bikes with us...




If I'm not mistaken, fellow member Tinker hails from the planet Mungo.

They have similar bike forums.

The latest discussion is whether
to restore or keep "as is", the Pee-Wee Herman and Cheeto bikes.

As usual, there's two sides and
neither one will budge.


----------



## spoker (Jan 6, 2017)

2 sides are better


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Actually I'm on all sides--I have everything from crusty to nicely restored and a bunch in between. Collect what ya like. Back to the original discussion; the buyer paid $1300 which is what the bike was worth to them and I hope they enjoy it. V/r Shawn


----------



## reginald (Jan 6, 2017)

I thought that bike went for what I expected it would.......I liked it(I'm not the buyer). Congrats to the owner. I hope they post the cleanup or resto here.  Cheers!


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 6, 2017)

I had $1480.00 sitting on my screen and I just could not hit the "Bid Now" button, which I think was a mistake. It looks like a complete example except for the one broken screw on the front fender, otherwise it looks perfect. Preserve the finish it has, put some rider tires on it, what a beauty! Congrats to the the new owner, and I hope it stays original!
 If I did not accidentally win another bike on eBay through a lowball bid the other day, I would have hit the "Bid Now" button on this beauty. I don't know why I am bidding on these projects, I am more of a preservationist, and I do not have time for another project........the mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> some folks just gotta have shiny



Meh...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 7, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> ... It looks like a complete example except for the one broken screw on the front fender, otherwise it looks perfect. Preserve the finish it has, put some rider tires on it, what a beauty! Congrats to the the new owner, and I hope it stays original!
> ... I don't know why I am bidding on these projects, I am more of a preservationist, and I do not have time for another project........the mind is a terrible thing to waste.




You can't save 'em all


----------



## Lynn43506 (Jan 10, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Curious, are you happy with the final sell price?



Yes,I am


----------

